# Heard there's pike in the GMR



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Was talking to a friend he said there's pike in the GMR in hamilton... can anyone back that up
need a place to go to go after them


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am sure there is an occasional pike in Hamilton, but I am not sure it is enough to target them. If you want to increase odds to a reasonable level, get north of I-70


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok thanks


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Yes i am


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

trailbreaker said:


> Yes i am


It's about time man. Where you been since we last heard from you a long time ago


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Been on facebook going to indian lake.. GLSM places like that


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

A couple weeks ago I was arriving at the river and another guy was leaving. While talking he says he caught something big but didn’t know what it was and shows me a pic of a northern, a decent one from the looks of it ~30” maybe. Said he just caught it earlier that day, which surprised me because I’ve fished this area for the last few years and never saw anyone pull one out. This was south of Dayton and north of Middletown. Good luck.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I might try up there


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Trail breaker get off faebook and come home!!!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Trail breaker get off faebook and come home!!!


I am home


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I've seen photos recently of guys catching Northerns below the spillways in Dayton. Still just a few catches, but a good sign for the water quality if they are making a rebound.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

My buddy and I were saugeye fishing west Carrollton and he got this maybe a month ago


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Fishin4meat said:


> View attachment 469701


Where was that


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

West Carrollton lowhead dam


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ok


----------



## MyAngleFishing (8 mo ago)

SConner said:


> I am sure there is an occasional pike in Hamilton, but I am not sure it is enough to target them. If you want to increase odds to a reasonable level, get north of I-70


 I have been fishing the GMR since i could walk. I am on a Mission this season for my First GMR Pike. Any tips from an experienced Pike Angler on lure selection in our local river here?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Floating minnow baits and spinner baits would be a good start. I have caught some on rebel wee craw also.


----------



## MyAngleFishing (8 mo ago)

SConner said:


> Floating minnow baits and spinner baits would be a good start. I have caught some on rebel wee craw also.


Awesome thanks for the response. I am always flicking spinner baits but mainly roostertails and I use fake craws quite a bit but not the crank baits. I'll try out some bigger spinner baits. I have never used spoons in freshwater but I have heard they are great for pike as well. Thanks again.


----------



## AJE213 (Aug 13, 2021)

I caught this with a whopper plopper upstream of Sidney yesterday.









My friend caught one farther downstream that was about 1/3 of that size, those were the only two pike (also caught a good haul of small mouths and rock bass)


----------

